# unilateral hydrocelectomy



## jenmar (May 8, 2012)

Does anyone know if 55040 - unilateral hydrocelectomy requires a left or right modifier?


----------



## ewinnacott (May 10, 2012)

I don't think so since the definition of the code is unilateral. I would only append it if the surgeon removes one on the left side one day and then removes another one at a later date on the right side. Hope this helps


----------

